# Tips/Tricks for intermediate cuber



## bran (Aug 2, 2012)

I know I am not the best but these are some tips for intermediate cubers. Hope you learn something and enjoy! and if you want me to elaborate something more feel free to comment. You might want to use a headphone.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 2, 2012)

Cool stuf. What OLL alg are you doing at 3:37?


----------



## bran (Aug 2, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Cool stuf. What OLL alg are you doing at 3:37?



Thanks and it is r U R' U' r' F R F' (r is double layer turn)


----------

